# How did others on this website meet their boyfriend, girlfriend or wife?



## peach123 (Dec 13, 2010)

I would love to meet a man that will be a friend to me, a boyfriend to me and someone that I can love and share good times with. I have a friend who I care about now but he lives 3 hours away from me and because of my financial status, I can't afford to go see him. He claims he wants to come see me but he hasn't as of yet. He just likes to meet me alone, we don't know one another's friends at all. Last year, I was an hour away from him and he said he was coming to see me but he didn't because he claimed I was with my girlfriend and if he came to see me, him and I wouldn't be able to spend anytime alone. Anyway, I don't feel hopeful about meeting anyone because I am quiet, many people seem to like people who are outgoing and talkative. Even at work, one lady said to me in the lunchroom, "Are you always this quiet?" so I am not too hopeful about having a relationship with any man because of my social anxiety. So, does anyone have any ideas on how I can find a boyfriend when I have social anxiety?


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

To be honest, I met my boyfriend through MySpace. Back then, MySpace was cool, and being a 'friend *****' was cool too. I was browsing through people in my area and saw him, and decided to friend him. Started talking, tried being my funny self, eventually met up and it picked up from there. I guess my advice would be, if you're willing to be open through conversations in the internet, try finding people through forums, social networking sites, etc. I have trouble meeting friends through school, so I can't personally vouch for it :/


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I am always seeing and hearing a lot of people from here meeting their significant other from this forum. There are a lot of good people here who are looking for the same thing as you, and when they find each other on SAS, the sparks tend to fly.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm sorry that you're having trouble finding someone. I don't know how useful this thread's gonna be in terms of helping you, but ah well. I met my girlfriend on the chat section of SAS. It's an extremely long distance relationship, and it doesn't look like that's what you're looking for, but it might be worth a try regardless. I know of at least four other couples who met from it, as well. So in terms of ideas, you know, go for it. Nothing to lose. Good luck to you.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

I met my boyfriend here on SAS about 2 years ago. He lived in another province originally but he moved out here and now we live together. He's my best fwend. :mushy


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

A sorta-dating site.

Which is probably not for you, or most people.


----------



## peach123 (Dec 13, 2010)

Ohnoes2191 said:


> To be honest, I met my boyfriend through MySpace. Back then, MySpace was cool, and being a 'friend *****' was cool too. I was browsing through people in my area and saw him, and decided to friend him. Started talking, tried being my funny self, eventually met up and it picked up from there. I guess my advice would be, if you're willing to be open through conversations in the internet, try finding people through forums, social networking sites, etc. I have trouble meeting friends through school, so I can't personally vouch for it :/


Thank you, this is a good idea. It makes sense and this is a good way to meet people who are near me and I have trouble meeting friends through school and church also so I will try this. I prefer to have someone who lives near me anyway so I can see him more often than one a month.


----------



## peach123 (Dec 13, 2010)

rdrr said:


> I am always seeing and hearing a lot of people from here meeting their significant other from this forum. There are a lot of good people here who are looking for the same thing as you, and when they find each other on SAS, the sparks tend to fly.


I know:yes and I envy them LOL!!!!!:teeth I want to meet someone like that as well but I am 44 and there aren't as many in my age group as there are in the 20's and 30's on here. But you are right, many people on here are meeting and that is a good thing.


----------



## peach123 (Dec 13, 2010)

kiirby said:


> I'm sorry that you're having trouble finding someone. I don't know how useful this thread's gonna be in terms of helping you, but ah well. I met my girlfriend on the chat section of SAS. It's an extremely long distance relationship, and it doesn't look like that's what you're looking for, but it might be worth a try regardless. I know of at least four other couples who met from it, as well. So in terms of ideas, you know, go for it. Nothing to lose. Good luck to you.


No, the long distance relationship isn't working for me, I met someone online that way and I don't see him as much as I want to. In the beginning, we saw each other once a month, now we talk on the phone. I can't afford to go see him and he is not coming to see me so I want to find someone else that I can go to a movie with or just have fun with.


----------



## peach123 (Dec 13, 2010)

adopie said:


> I met my bf on a website for dance dance revolution. We met at the arcade a few months later and started dating after that.
> 
> I wouldn't cancel out a long-distance relationship. It does get hard at times, but it's a lot easier with phones/skype. good luck!


The long distance relationship is getting on my nerves because I don't see him as much, that is the main thing. I might just go see him when I can maybe this year and see if this is worth continuing.


----------



## peach123 (Dec 13, 2010)

nothing to fear said:


> I met my boyfriend here on SAS about 2 years ago. He lived in another province originally but he moved out here and now we live together. He's my best fwend. :mushy


Now that's a success story, congratulations and good luck to you both, may you have many happy years together!!!!!


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

heroin said:


> A sorta-dating site.
> 
> Which is probably not for you, or most people.


Huh? A sorta-dating site? A sex and swingers site?


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Shakespeare class.

It was pretty random though.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

The first time I met my girlfriend, I was at a party and was having an anxiety attack. I stayed alone in the car while my friends went into the party. But she came up and talked to me anyway. She kept wanting to hang out with me and I was totally oblivious that she liked me, I liked her but I couldn't communicate it. But with a little help from friends, I pulled the trigger and it's amazing. I have such an awesome girlfriend she's like no other woman I ever met, the most beautiful hippie with dreads that are to die for. I am so happy.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

heroin said:


> A sorta-dating site.
> 
> Which is probably not for you, or most people.


Now this is intriguing if you don't mind me saying. A particular sub-culture or niche perhaps?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> The first time I met my girlfriend, I was at a party and was having an anxiety attack. I stayed alone in the car while my friends went into the party. But she came up and talked to me anyway. She kept wanting to hang out with me and I was totally oblivious that she liked me, I liked her but I couldn't communicate it. But with a little help from friends, I pulled the trigger and it's amazing. I have such an awesome girlfriend she's like no other woman I ever met, the most beautiful hippie with dreads that are to die for. I am so happy.


I really love this story. She sounds like a wonderful person. GOOD for you .



peach123 said:


> I know:yes and I envy them LOL!!!!!:teeth I want to meet someone like that as well but I am 44 and there aren't as many in my age group as there are in the 20's and 30's on here. But you are right, many people on here are meeting and that is a good thing.


I know how you feel! I'm 36, and most everyone online is younger and looking for younger, it seems. I do love hearing about all the SAS dating stories .


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

On this site. He's awesome


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

scarpia said:


> Huh? A sorta-dating site? A sex and swingers site?


:lol


----------



## peach123 (Dec 13, 2010)

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> The first time I met my girlfriend, I was at a party and was having an anxiety attack. I stayed alone in the car while my friends went into the party. But she came up and talked to me anyway. She kept wanting to hang out with me and I was totally oblivious that she liked me, I liked her but I couldn't communicate it. But with a little help from friends, I pulled the trigger and it's amazing. I have such an awesome girlfriend she's like no other woman I ever met, the most beautiful hippie with dreads that are to die for. I am so happy.


She sounds like a special woman, keep her LOL!!!


----------



## peach123 (Dec 13, 2010)

Stilla said:


> On this site. He's awesome


Lucky you, you go girl LOL!!!!


----------



## peach123 (Dec 13, 2010)

pita said:


> Shakespeare class.
> 
> It was pretty random though.


That was good that you met in class, I wish I could meet someone that way. Most of the students in my class are in their 20's, or the ones my age are women!!!!!! Our class is majority women also, there are 5 men out of 45 students in Biology class!!!


----------



## peach123 (Dec 13, 2010)

melissa75 said:


> I really love this story. She sounds like a wonderful person. GOOD for you .
> 
> I know how you feel! I'm 36, and most everyone online is younger and looking for younger, it seems. I do love hearing about all the SAS dating stories .


Yes, alot of men are looking for younger and younger women. Now the man that I met online is 3 years younger than me and that is true, many men can date a age range of women but a woman can't.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

peach123 said:


> She sounds like a special woman, keep her LOL!!!


Oh most definitely! But who says you can't be that special woman to someone?


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Paper Samurai said:


> Now this is intriguing if you don't mind me saying. A particular sub-culture or niche perhaps?


Quite.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

heroin said:


> Quite.


Heh, I can take a hint. I shall probe no further.


----------



## winterrose (Oct 23, 2011)

I met my bf on an online forum. Tons of people roll their eyes and don't take this seriously at all, so I don't like to admit this. T.T; We still haven't met yet because he dropped out of college and joined the Air Force and the AF took him really far away. ._.; We are still really close and keep in touch, I hope to be able to meet him next year...if we are still close that is. I hope so.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Paper Samurai said:


> Heh, I can take a hint. I shall *probe* no further.


I see what you did there.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

kiirby said:


> I see what you did there.


Any additional interpretations in my original message are entirely coincidental... or may just be a result of a reader's lewd mind my good sir. :b


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

I met my husband at college. My roommate introduced us. She was dating the guy across the hall from him. She dragged me along with her to hang out in their dorm. A few months later we kissed, and we started dating. We were 19.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

I met my boyfriend during my senior year of high school. He was new to my school and I was infatuated with him as soon as I saw him. I never thought I would even talk to him, and for about 6 months I didn't. But, my best friend knew I liked him and she told a girl who then told him. Turns out he had liked me the whole time as well. We talked for a week and soon started dating. We've been together almost a year now.


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

I met my bf off this site. Complete fluke! Some sas peeps from a near city wanted to meet me, so I agreed. And POOF boyfriend.


----------



## lste00 (Oct 20, 2011)

*love*

I met my boyfriend from an internet dating site plenty of fish . Two didn't work out but the third is a keeper  nine months on he is my first love and has stood by me with all my issues x


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

peach123 said:


> Yes, alot of men are looking for younger and younger women. Now the man that I met online is 3 years younger than me and that is true, many men can date a age range of women but a woman can't.


 Bingo! The older I get the younger I like women. At the rate I'm going, in 10 years I will be cruising maternity wards looking for infants to date.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

I met my wife through a dating service back in the 90's. I had my reservations when I joined, but it's really worked out through the years.


----------



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi I'm 19 looking for love shy SA read your story maybe if you like me we could go from there lol wishing it true


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

nothing to fear said:


> He's my best fwend. :mushy





peach123 said:


> I would love to meet a man that will be a friend to me


Blasphemy!!! Didn't you know? Women don't date guys that they are friends with! Those men belong in the Almighty Friendzone! Cast them aside at once I say!

jk :b

I met my boyfriend here. We started out as friends first, and then things evolved from there.


----------



## peach123 (Dec 13, 2010)

au Lait said:


> Blasphemy!!! Didn't you know? Women don't date guys that they are friends with! Those men belong in the Almighty Friendzone! Cast them aside at once I say!
> 
> jk :b
> 
> LOL Au Lait!!!! I hear you, many women sometimes shy away from men who are friends but the smart ones are attracted to men who are their friends.


----------



## peach123 (Dec 13, 2010)

gilt said:


> I met my wife through a dating service back in the 90's. I had my reservations when I joined, but it's really worked out through the years.


I like to hear stories like this, dating services can work because those services narrow down the type of person you want, you don't have to date someone who isn't close to what you want. If you want someone who doesn't smoke, the service can match you up with someone like that. If you want someone who has some of the same interests you have, the service can find someone like for you as well. I like to hear success stories like these, who cares how you meet your spouse or significant other, what matters is that you DID meet!!!!!:yes


----------



## peach123 (Dec 13, 2010)

lste00 said:


> I met my boyfriend from an internet dating site plenty of fish . Two didn't work out but the third is a keeper  nine months on he is my first love and has stood by me with all my issues x


Congratulations to you and your boyfriend, I think internet dating sites have worked for alot of people. Internet dating is just another way to meet someone, today to find that special person you can't just do one thing anymore, in order to meet the right one you have to try different things, church, blind dates, online dating, speed dating, whatever works for a person is what they should do.


----------



## peach123 (Dec 13, 2010)

darkangel said:


> I met my bf off this site. Complete fluke! Some sas peeps from a near city wanted to meet me, so I agreed. And POOF boyfriend.


Congratulations for meeting someone through meeting others on this site, this site has been a blessing for those of you who have met your significant other here. If that is you in the picture, you are pretty. Good luck to you and your boyfriend!!!!


----------



## peach123 (Dec 13, 2010)

feels said:


> I met my boyfriend during my senior year of high school. He was new to my school and I was infatuated with him as soon as I saw him. I never thought I would even talk to him, and for about 6 months I didn't. But, my best friend knew I liked him and she told a girl who then told him. Turns out he had liked me the whole time as well. We talked for a week and soon started dating. We've been together almost a year now.


What a sweet story, that is great that you met your boyfriend in high school, it sounds like love at first sight for both of you. May the both of you have many more happy years!!!!


----------



## peach123 (Dec 13, 2010)

LynnNBoys said:


> I met my husband at college. My roommate introduced us. She was dating the guy across the hall from him. She dragged me along with her to hang out in their dorm. A few months later we kissed, and we started dating. We were 19.


Sounds like such an innocent love story, aren't you glad your roommate dragged you along with her to hang out with them? Congratulations to you and your husband!!!!


----------



## peach123 (Dec 13, 2010)

winterrose said:


> I met my bf on an online forum. Tons of people roll their eyes and don't take this seriously at all, so I don't like to admit this. T.T; We still haven't met yet because he dropped out of college and joined the Air Force and the AF took him really far away. ._.; We are still really close and keep in touch, I hope to be able to meet him next year...if we are still close that is. I hope so.


Ignore the people that are rolling their eyes and not taking this seriously, as long as you and your bf are serious, that is all that matters. I have heard of many people who have met and married online and they stay married and are happy for many years so it is possible to meet online, stay in a committed relationship and have the relationship develop to dating and marriage. More and more people are meeting online because it is more convenient and you also have the greater chance of meeting the person that is right for you.


----------

